# BPjM-Listenstreichung - And the winner is ...



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

... http://is.gd/OJF3VH
[font="Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2011)

Schlecht gelaufen mit tinyurl.com ZAM.... Dein Filter schlägt zu


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Is schon korrigiert


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2011)

Ja, hab ich gesehen.

ABER: *Verdammt gute News*

Die MA der Prüfstelle sind ja doch noch fähig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

****************************************************************! 

GEARS OF WAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaR 3 !

Bin ich froh, dass man beide Spiele auch so ohne Probleme bekommt.


----------



## Asayur (30. August 2011)

Yay, *zensiert* *zensiert* *zensiert* *zeeeeeeeeensssssiiiieeeeet* xD


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Spoilert doch net ... *g*

Aber immer dran denken, die US-Version von Teil 2 bleibt auch weiterhin wegen bestimmter Inhalte (idclev 31/32) mit verfassungsfeindlicher Symbolik indiziert, also brav das Kürzel "de", "deutsch" oder "dt." im Zusammenhang verwenden.  ^^


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

Weitere Gewinner der Liste B
Medien die nach Ansicht der Bundesprüfstelle als strafrechtlich bedenklich einzustufen sind und dadurch den Verbreitungsverboten nach dem Strafgesetzbuch (StG unterliegen würden oder Medien, die bereits beschlagnahmt wurden und deswegen automatisch auch in Liste B eingetragen werden müssen.


Nach Predator ist jetzt auch Total Recall runter vom Index und auf eine fsk 16 runtergestuft ^^

Rambo 1 und 2 uncut wurde auch von der liste runtergenommen und haben jetzt eine fsk 18 bzw kj freigabe 

Während derzeit diskutiert wird ob man modern warfare 3 und battelfield 3 schon mal vorsorglich vorm erscheinen auf Liste b setzt ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Total Recall




Kann man sich weder im O-Ton (Arnie *g*) noch in der Neufassung auf deutsch antun. "Wir hatten keine 5.1-Tonspur, darum haben wir alles nochmal lieblos neu synchronisiert".


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert*[/font]


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spoilert doch net ... *g*
> 
> Aber immer dran denken, die US-Version von Teil 2 bleibt auch weiterhin wegen bestimmter Inhalte (idclev 31/32) mit verfassungsfeindlicher Symbolik indiziert, also brav das Kürzel "de", "deutsch" oder "dt." im Zusammenhang verwenden. ^^



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font]2 (dt.)! [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font]2 (dt.)! [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zensiert* [/font]2 (dt.)!

*g*


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2011)

Ach du scheiße ZAM :laugh: 
Wegen solchen Aktionen wie dieser hier liebe ich Buffed *g*
Also eigentlich ist ja ab heute die BPjM-Sperrung ungültig, von daher
****
Sehr geil...ich bin zu jung um **** und die dazugehörige Diskussion miterlebt zu haben, aber ich hab mich immer amüsiert wenn in verschiedenen Magazinen (PCGames, PCAction etc.) von dem "richtungsweisenden Shooter, dessen Name wir hier leider nicht nennen dürfen" geredet wurde *g*

Ich freue mich unglaublich, gerade für all die Retrogamer


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

Warum wurde der Rest zensiert?


----------



## schneemaus (31. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum wurde der Rest zensiert?






ZAM schrieb:


> Spoilert doch net ... *g*



Das dürfte deine Frage beantworten, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

Warum wurde hier alles zensiert ????? Das ist WAHNSINN !!!!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2011)

Mal sehen, wie schnell der Zensierzug vorbeizieht.

Mal für alle. Es geht um den glorreichen Shooter VERDAMMNIS (dat is die dt. Version), der vom BPjM auf den Index gesetzt wurde und nu wieder frei erhältlich ist.

Nu die Version, die übrig bleiben soll in diesem Post: "gnihihi"


----------



## Gazeran (31. August 2011)

DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!

mod power revoked


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2011)

Hört auf zu Spoilern.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2011)

Ui wurde ja mal Zeit!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D1cap6yETA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hört auf zu Spoilern.



Ach heute ist das ok ^^


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach heute ist das ok ^^



DOOM DOOM DOOM?


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach heute ist das ok ^^



hookay 

DOOM! DOOM! DOOM!


----------



## Wolfner (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Zonalar (31. August 2011)

:O Wegen dieser Sch#!*& Indizierung ist mir ein grosses Stück Spielehistorie entgangen!
Ich hab ja immer mal wieder das Wörtchen Doom hier und da gheört, wusste aber nicht, wie berühmt dieses Spiel war!
Das muss auf jedenfall getestet werden heut abend! Danke Zam für diese good News. 

Ich grüsse den Buffed-cast. Möge er länger als 3 Stunden werden


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2011)

*sing* DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM, I want you in my room...

*sing* DOOM shake shake shake the room!


*sing*
We came like a bullet from the valentine
Like a man who was running from the rest of time
I can't move now
It's all DOOMed now

*sing*
Leave all behind now to watch her crawl through our dark gardens of insanity
She'll be the light to guide you back
home
Just give her a kiss worth dying for - and open your arms

Watch me fall for you –
My venus DOOM



Hach, DOOM...DAS waren noch Zeiten! Zuerst 10 Stunden IPX-Netzwerk konfigurieren, dann 5 Stunden DOOM zocken und dabei rund 30x irgendwelche Connection-Probleme haben. Das war echt toll damals


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich grüsse den Buffed-cast. Möge er länger als 3 Stunden werden



Der ist seit heute Nacht live und geht ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

Doom 2 (.dt)! Doom 2 (.dt)! Doom 2 (.dt)! Doom 2 (.dt)!

Aber man ist natürlich ganz ehrlich... ich hatte diese Spiele auch während sie noch indiziert waren


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aber man ist natürlich ganz ehrlich... ich hatte diese Spiele auch während sie noch indiziert waren



Wer nicht?


----------



## Konov (31. August 2011)

Toll dass sich alle so drüber freuen. 

Mir persönlich gehts eigentlich am Popo vorbei. ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> :O Wegen dieser Sch#!*& Indizierung ist mir ein grosses Stück Spielehistorie entgangen!
> Ich hab ja immer mal wieder das Wörtchen Doom hier und da gheört, wusste aber nicht, wie berühmt dieses Spiel war!
> Das muss auf jedenfall getestet werden heut abend! Danke Zam für diese good News.
> 
> Ich grüsse den Buffed-cast. Möge er länger als 3 Stunden werden



Du als Schweizer durftest es schon lange kaufen. Genau wie der Teil, der immernoch indiziert ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. August 2011)

Doom und Doom !

Ich denke das entspricht in etwa den Malen wo ich zensiert wurde .


----------



## Zonalar (1. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdfNPLOKKl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2011)

Dafür darf man nicht mehr den Titel dieses ausländischen Filmes (es ist halt ein serbischer Film - ob man das noch so ausdrücken darf?) da schreiben - und für die Indizierung habense dann auch noch die eh geschnittene UK-Fassung genommen ! Und gleich auf Liste Bäh gesetzt. Na, wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat... es wird wohl ein Sammlerstück werden !

Und irgendein "Freitag der 13." ist auch wieder dabei - ohne Angabe ob Remake oder Original oder sonstwas. Geht doch nix über die präzisen Angaben der überaus kompetenten BPJM...


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Dafür darf man nicht mehr den Titel dieses ausländischen Filmes



Dessen Erwähnung ich hier auch gleich mit einem mehrfachen Bann belohnen würde für den abartigen Schund.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dessen Erwähnung ich hier auch gleich mit einem mehrfachen Bann belohnen würde für den abartigen Schund.



Dünnes Eis - die BPJM bzw. deren Vorgänger hat auch ein "Doom" als "abartigen Schund" eingestuft. Und bei dem betreffenden Film kann man durchaus in allerlei Richtungen argumentieren (falls man denn argumentieren kann). 
Deine Meinung sei Dir unbenommen - aber einfache Abklassifizierungen wie "abartiger Schund" etc. gerade bei einem stark diskutierten Titel sind auf einem Level mit dem Gebahren unserer selbsternannten Jugendschützer.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Deine Meinung



Um Meinung gehts nicht. Der Kram wird hier nicht beworben, Konsequenzen inklusive. Fakt


----------



## Gazeran (1. September 2011)

Ich glaube ZAM war noch nie so aktiv in einem Thread wie hier


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich glaube ZAM war noch nie so aktiv in einem Thread wie hier



Doch - in allem was mit Classic-Gaming zu tun hat :-P


----------



## Kamsi (1. September 2011)

> *Doom 1 und 2 sind vom Index gestrichen*
> *Die BPjM erklärt den Sachverhalt*
> Seit 1994 steht *Doom und sein Nachfolger, Doom 2 – Hell on Earth* auf dem Index für jugendgefährdende Schriften der BPjM. Nun ist etwas passiert, was durchaus überraschend ist. Beide Titel sind vom Index gestrichen worden! In der aktuellen *BPjM Aktuell* , welche vorliegt, erklärt die Prüfstelle sehr genau, wie es zu der Listenstreichung gekommen ist.
> 
> ...









Pressebericht von einer schnittberichtseite


----------



## Doofkatze (2. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dessen Erwähnung ich hier auch gleich mit einem mehrfachen Bann belohnen würde für den abartigen Schund.




Du würdest mich nicht mal bannen, wenn du könntest!


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2011)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die BPjM erkennt nun auch den historischen Wert des Spieles an.[/font]" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. September 2011)

kulturistisch, aber doch nicht historisch.


----------



## Kamsi (2. September 2011)

Auch historisch und für die Zukunft vielleicht interessant ^^




> Die amerikanische Digitalkunst-Galerie Art404 (Miami/NY) stellt derzeit das Werk “5 Million Dollars 1 Terrabyte” aus, eine 1TB-Festplatte, randvoll gefüllt mit raupkopierter Software und illegal heruntergeladenen Dateien im Wert von 5 Millionen Dollar. Dazu gibt es eine einsehbare PDF-Datei, in welcher die Warez-Schätze mit Dateigröße und Wert aufgelistet werden, sowie Downloadlinks zu den jeweiligen Torrents und DDLs.
> 
> Es sind hypothetische Werte von unlizensierten Dateien, die sich wiederum auf immaterielle Güter beziehen. “Raubkopien” stellen einen Diebstahl dar, ohne dass etwas materiell fehlt. Die digitale Reproduzierbarkeit der Kulturgüter unterläuft ihren Tauschwert. Diese Bewegung vollzieht die ausgestellte Fesplatte an sich selbst nach, gibt sie doch jedem die Möglichkeit, das Werk in identischerweise “nachzugestalten”. So werden die Ambivalenzen von immateriellen Gütern, abstrakter Preisbestimmung und technischer Reproduzierbarkeit schließlich auf die Kunst selbst übertragen.




Damit wär ja die Hälfte der Welt Kunstbesitzer ^^


----------

